# Clippers offer Carlos Arroyo a contract



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/61430/20090903/arroyo_gets_contract_offer_from_clippers/

I think he fits very well in Dun's system. What do you guys think?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Any updates on this? I think he would be a nice fit as well, but haven't heard any news on his status lately.


----------

